# Meeting potential adopter in the morning! Nervous!



## turtlesocks (May 18, 2012)

Some of you may have read the thread about the aggression shown toward my bulldog by my Pyrenees mix. Having them in a home together is not a possibility. Well, working with a local bully rescue, I have found what seems like an awesome potential adopter who we're meeting tomorrow. 

If everything works out, he'll be living in a nicer neighborhood than I ever will, I'm sure! I'm trying not to get sad about it; I know it's for his safety and for the best. He's such a goofball lovebug. 

A photo of Ferguson:


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Good luck... It's so hard having to give up a dog. I had to recently myself. /hugs


----------



## turtlesocks (May 18, 2012)

Meant to mention, he went to his new home! And it is sad because he was such a nice fella, but it's a lot less stressful on both dogs to out of that "crate and rotate" schedule. He loved his new owner pretty much immediately, too, so that helped.


----------

